

Strange Maya calendar anomaly  - Raz0rblade

5125 years ago the Maya calendar predicted that around 21 dec 2012 the world would end. 
I was wondered why exactly 125 plus 5000 years. 
Then it hit me 5125 divided by 125 is exactly 41. 
And if that doesn't raise you an alarm. 
Then wonder yourself what's next.
It turns out the next cycle is 42. 
Most engineers of us here know 42.
If you don't just type 42 in Google. 
Well my advice to you would be: 
"know exactly where your towel is or better keep it with you, your life might depend on it.."
======
slevin063
21*2=42, this is the number game all over again, all hail douglas adams!

